#  >  > Travellers Tales in Thailand and Asia >  >  > Laos Forum >  >  > Laos Hotels and Guesthouses >  >  Laos Vientiane cheap nice hotel

## dirtydog

Phetmanyxay Hotel is on Mahosot Road near the morning market, it's about a 500meter walk to the Mekhong river, fan rooms from 300baht and aircon from 450baht and up, nice and clean and quiet.

On the 3rd floor is a free self serve coffee and tea area, they hide the coffee in the afternoons though, nice seating areas there on the 3rd floor aswell.

The bad points; unbelieveably they close at 11.30pm, yep if you aint back in time then your going to be sleeping on the streets of Vientiane, anyway as I passed out in a drunken stupor at about 6.30pm it didn't make a lot of difference to me.

All the rooms have tv's, they supply you with towels so thats something you don't need to carry if your doing a visa run, couple of tiny bars of soap, and a satchet of shampoo, also a couple of free bottles of water, all in all a pretty good deal.



Nice comfy bed.





Bathroom has a proper toilet and hot water shower.



As I was leaving I wondered what this was.



Now I know why there wasn't an ashtray and ended up using an old coke can.



Contact details.
Phetmanyxay Hotel,
186/1 Mahosot Road,
Ban Sisaket, Unit 11,
Chanthabouly District,
Vientiane,
Tel; (856-21)263 351
Mobile; (856-20)555 5622

----------


## peterpan

I stayed there last night, only because I wanted to boast to my children when I get old that I once slept in the same hotel that Mr D dog stayed at. :UK: 

 Its a reasonable place, now 640 Bt a night, clean enough, freindly staff and good location.

----------


## dirtydog

I think 350baht is their cheapest room, the cheapest air con room was 450baht, I assume that was tiny though, then they have some at 600baht, didn't look at them though.

----------


## MeMock

Hey DD, I was trying to find a map for this hotel and came across these maps which are he best that I have seen, thought you might be able to use them somewhere.

Vientiane, Laos area maps - Hobo Maps

----------


## MeMock

According to the above map this hotel is number 200 is quite away from the morning market. Have they located it correctly on the map?

----------


## MeMock

PP - did you just turn up or book ahead? If you booked ahead do you have an email address for them?

----------


## dirtydog

It is 100 meters away from the morning market at most.

----------


## peterpan

> PP - did you just turn up or book ahead? If you booked ahead do you have an email address for them?


  Just turned up MM,  there is plenty of accom in Vientiane, and I think there were only 3/4 others guests in this particular one.

----------


## MeMock

no worries, will do that - I was surprised that the mali namphu was fully booked. 

Do they do airport pick ups?

----------


## peterpan

> Do they do airport pick ups?


 :rofl:

----------


## MeMock

for a fee ya clown  :Smile:

----------


## MeMock

Well at the recommendation of DD and PP I stayed here last week. Crap location and average room I thought.

Paid the $6 from the airport and organised for another $5 for him to pick me up and take me the 8km to the southern bus terminal the following morning for a 7am bus to Lax Sao. 

They wanted Kkip not US dollars so said I would pay them later. When i went to pay them the next morning upon check out he told me I had already paid ad it took a fair bit of convincing from me to make him check his records for which he almost fell over himself in gratitude as I guess it would have come out of his wages.

The rooms were an ok size, the bed was a brick, the sheets threadbare the shower awful but for the price I guess it was ok  :Smile: 

As I type I am staying in a much better place but can't remember what it is called.

----------


## Troubled

^ MM I think that you might have missed this important qualifier in the DD review




> anyway as I passed out in a drunken stupor at about 6.30pm it didn't make a lot of difference to me.

----------


## MeMock

Good point. Perhaps I need to drink more.

----------


## peterpan

> The rooms were an ok size, the bed was a brick, the sheets threadbare the shower awful but for the price I guess it was ok 
> 
> As I type I am staying in a much better place but can't remember what it is called.


Fvckin hell and we used to call the poms whinging bastards. 
Locations OK but I like walking so near the morning market and a 15 min walk to every where else.

----------


## Spin

> Fvckin hell and we used to call the poms whinging bastards.


Heres you chance to drop the "used to" :Smile: 

640 Baht a room is like nearly £13 now so no this isnt cheap at all, and it does indeed look like a pretty crap room. And lets not forget this is Laos.

----------


## peterpan

since when could you rent a room in the UK for 13 quid as night?
Last time I was in NZ I got a motel in Christchurch which is nearly as sleepy as Vientiane about 10 Km out of the city centre about 130 dollars a night and the bastards charged us extra for each kid and my Mia Noi.

----------


## Spin

> since when could you rent a room in the UK for 13 quid as night?


Since never, but we aint even talking about the Uk, this is Laos not London.

----------


## MeMock

15 min walk in Vientiane? Most as well be in Pakse!

This is where I am staying now, much nicer  :Smile:

----------


## Norton

> double post, stupid slow internet


Slow but at least it works. :Wink:

----------


## watterinja

Looks like age is catching up with you, MeMock...  :Smile:

----------


## MeMock

yeah it is hard trying to keep up with the antics of Mr DD all the time!

Norton, you are correct - in fact I am just about to go off and have a look at the latest on that thread now!

----------


## Watanaporn

> Looks like age is catching up with you, MeMock...


Hi..I hope you still have the contacts to this hotel...?

----------


## MeMock

I think I might watanaporn, let me check.

----------


## MeMock

VAYAKORN GUEST HOUSE

091, Nokeo Kuman Street.

Ph: +856 21 241911, 241912

Email vayakone[at]laotel.com

----------


## peterpan

Looks good MM, will give a try on my  next trip, can I say you sent me?  :Smile:

----------


## MeMock

ermmm doubt they would remember me as I never had breakfast there. Actually they would remember me as I had about 3 large boxes plus some tree sculptures I had to take up and down the stairs on top of my luggage.

$16 a night. I think it included breakfast.

----------


## MeMock

I have another photo of the place which should give you a laugh, I just gotta find it first.

----------


## MeMock

Here you go PP,

This bloke should remember me as I took a pic of him changing the light bulb with a pair of pliers whist standing on a chair which was balanced on another chair.

----------


## cimboc

^maybe he's always wanted to join the circus and is just waiting for his call up?
 :Smile:

----------


## MeMock

You two would make a great double act.

----------


## MeMock

scanned this from the back of the business card.

----------


## Watanaporn

Thank you !



> VAYAKORN GUEST HOUSE
> 
> 091, Nokeo Kuman Street.
> 
> Ph: +856 21 241911, 241912
> 
> Email vayakone[at]laotel.com

----------


## English Noodles

How much should you pay for a tuk tuk from the fountain area to the Thai embassy?

----------


## melvbot

Its about 2, max 3 kms from there. I stayed at Phetmanyxay just down the road from the bus station, jumped in a tuk tuk and not knowing how far it was paid something like 60 baht. I walked it after that, only 10 or 15 mins.

----------


## English Noodles

^Okay, cheers for that, I'm getting the bus up from Bangkok later this evening, should hit the embassy about 10 am tomorrow and then have to look for a place to stay overnight, phoned the place MTD stayed in that was in another thread but they are full, will take a look at some of the places mentioned here.

BTW should I get some USD in Bangkok before going or can I get by on Baht? Maybe more expensive using Baht?

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> BTW should I get some USD in Bangkok before going


Yes, do.

----------


## English Noodles

^Will do, thanks.

----------


## Phuketrichard

any updates on hotels ?? I am in Nong Khai and heading ovoer tomorrow or sunday.

is it possible to get online if i take my laptop with me?  Or can i use my nokia phone and conect via ais as i am doing now??

Thanks

----------


## dirtydog

Plenty of internet cafes in Vientiane, also by the Mekong River your Thai mobile phone will work ok.

----------


## MeMock

In the hotel I mentioned above I was online using my Thai carrier.

----------


## jandajoy

Any *up dates* on decent hotels in Vientiane?

Four of us, 2 couples will be flying in on the 26/12 till 31/12

Visa run and holiday.

----------

